# Recommend me......



## Boostaholic (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi all,

I need some help!

We have traded in our fiesta for a brand new Ecosport due to my wife having parkinsons we needed a higher vehicle to make it easier for her to get out of.

Due to the extra height what do you guys stand on to wash the roof? 

I'm also thinking of getting a dryer what do you guys recommend, would a motorcycle dryer be up to three job??

Any advice recommendations welcome!

CheeRS Matty


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

screw fix, painters platform £35 and worx leaf blower corded £45 argos


----------



## jdo (Aug 24, 2010)

Hope Matty doesn't mind me piggy backing onto this thread - I need to get to the roof of a VW Transporter - what do people use to get up there for washing/drying/decontaminating/protecting?

For the dryer Matty, I haven't got any first hand experience, but I have seen people recommend a pet dryer.


----------



## Boostaholic (Dec 12, 2014)

jdo said:


> Hope Matty doesn't mind me piggy backing onto this thread - I need to get to the roof of a VW Transporter - what do people use to get up there for washing/drying/decontaminating/protecting?
> 
> For the dryer Matty, I haven't got any first hand experience, but I have seen people recommend a pet dryer.


No problem jdo!

The more the merrier


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

jdo said:


> Hope Matty doesn't mind me piggy backing onto this thread - I need to get to the roof of a VW Transporter - what do people use to get up there for washing/drying/decontaminating/protecting?
> 
> For the dryer Matty, I haven't got any first hand experience, but I have seen people recommend a pet dryer.


Aluminum work platform, 2 sizes but one is higher than the other. I do my dad's transit and it's perfect. Find them at toolstation And the like

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Boostaholic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some help!
> 
> ...


I use one of these when doing neighbours Evoque - wanted plastic so it it caught the car wasn't going to scratch it.

https://www.dunelm.com/product/small-cool-grey-step-stool-1000088599?searchTerm=step

They also do a higher step if you need...


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

We have a two step ladder, so it's high enough to reach the top of the wife's Qashqai but not ridiculously tall.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've got this for my Jeep Grand Cherokee for the roof.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/aluminium-work-platform-600-x-490mm/5892p

Think I actually paid 20 quid for it but even at 24.99 I'd still recommend it.

You can get a longer one but I like thus for size and portability. It also doubles as a seat when I'm polishing and because it's aluminium I can hose it down and it doesn't rust.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Wash the roof I have https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/microfiber-madness-incredipole


----------



## Boostaholic (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys! :thumb:

Any recommendations for driers 

Thanks 

Matty


----------



## kylehastings1 (Nov 8, 2018)

I bought a pet dryer from amazon for £45 ! It’s a great product and would defo recommend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

jdo said:


> Hope Matty doesn't mind me piggy backing onto this thread - I need to get to the roof of a VW Transporter - what do people use to get up there for washing/drying/decontaminating/protecting?
> 
> For the dryer Matty, I haven't got any first hand experience, but I have seen people recommend a pet dryer.


For my Transporter I have a Meguairs extendable pole and pad that works a treat for doing the roof. Screwfix for a hop up to get up there, and one of those pet dryers to finish it off.


----------



## jdo (Aug 24, 2010)

kylehastings1 said:


> I bought a pet dryer from amazon for £45 ! It's a great product and would defo recommend


Thanks for the info, which one was it?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Being a bit "height challenged" I often use a really modern, high tech solution....

A milk crate.

Those too young to know what this is, well.....

back in the past there was a person, at the time called a milkman, who drove a super futuristic vehicle called an electric milk float.

On this special vehicle there were many, many milk bottles. These were made of glass and contained one pint of milk.

They were held in a crate which housed a dozen bottles......

and looks like this:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plastic-Bottle-Crate-Milk-Crates-Home-Brew-Beer-Wine-Cider-Storage-12-Bottles/232695670384?epid=20015840337&hash=item362dbe2670:g:8SwAAOSwKvJapo4q:rk:11f:0

:thumb: 

Andy.


----------



## jdo (Aug 24, 2010)

AndyN01 said:


> Being a bit "height challenged" I often use a really modern, high tech solution....
> 
> A milk crate.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

AndyN01 said:


> Being a bit "height challenged" I often use a really modern, high tech solution....
> 
> A milk crate.
> 
> ...


which also doubled up for transporting your 12" vinyls..... Will we need to describe these too?


----------



## Boostaholic (Dec 12, 2014)

AndyN01 said:


> Being a bit "height challenged" I often use a really modern, high tech solution....
> 
> A milk crate.
> 
> ...


Remember them well! Also bread an bottles of corona cherryade and cream soda happy days 

Thanks for the replies I think I might go for pet dryer (any links?) and a platform from screwfix :thumb:


----------



## kylehastings1 (Nov 8, 2018)

jdo said:


> Thanks for the info, which one was it?











That's the one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

saul said:


> which also doubled up for transporting your 12" vinyls..... Will we need to describe these too?


Yes, off you go explaining that one :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

muzzer said:


> Yes, off you go explaining that one :thumb:


This could get interesting I'm certain I've got some 78s in my loft or eaves though in my defence they were my parents.........


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Back in the days when music was music played by real people on actual musical instruments........

OMG we'll have to go on to explain reel to reel tape for the master recordings...

Mind you anyone who's caught up with the re runs of "UFO" on the Forces TV channel will get the idea....

:wave::wave:

Andy.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

AndyN01 said:


> Back in the days when music was music played by real people on actual musical instruments........
> 
> OMG we'll have to go on to explain reel to reel tape for the master recordings...
> 
> ...


Reel to reel!!! How do we explain this then??!!










Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------

